# Catching Fiddler Crabs???



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

How would one catch those boogers from a salt marsh. I can get down to them but they scatter every step I make. What bait is it that they can't resist? Any one out there know?


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

Get a can, the large juice cans are perfect. Other choices are medium sized coffee cans, or maybe even the large sized coffee cans.

Bury this can FLUSH with the ground in fiddler territory. Best to do it on a dropping tide. Leave it for an hour. Come back and get your fiddlers. The fiddlers apparently do not pay too much attention where they're going and have no concept of falling - they drop right in into the can on their own.

Lou


----------



## ropiv (Oct 7, 2002)

Also might want to check out this website:
http://saltfishing.about.com/library/weekly/aa991121.htm 

It's about Sheepshead, but has a part about catching fiddler crabs.


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

Hey what a good idea. Thanks for both tips.


----------



## Flounder Pounder (May 24, 2001)

I did't go to the web site listed earlier, this may be in it though. Dig a hole where you know they hang out and put 2 pieces of PVC or 2X4's in a V shape that funnel down to the hole. Let it sit until the crabs come back out and then chase them into the V until they fall into the hole. The longer the V, the more area you can cover.


----------

